# Small Martial Arts Movement-The Ginga



## Jon Blaze (May 20, 2007)

I'm going to talk about this little move called a "Ginga" (Pronounced somewhat like that game you played as a kid  )

The Ginga is the base movement for the Afro-Brazilian Martial Art of Capoeira. It is one of the many reasons that Capoeira is arguably the most physically draining Martial Art in existence. When two players go into the ring (Called a Roda ["Ho-da"]), they do many combinations of moves that all begin with the ginga (Or another movement/neutral stance). In essence, the two players do not stop until the round is over (Or the music stops playing).

The ginga works ok for cardiovascular fitness and stamina. In the beginning it is to be done as naturally as if you are walking, but over time, you can add more flare to it.

How to do the Ginga:
"Gingar" is Portuguese for "To rock back and forth." This will give some idea on how to do the movement
1. Stand up straight. Spread your legs about shoulder-width apart. Bend your knees to a comfortable point that doesn't position you where your legs are square, but does position you slightly lower than standing. 
2. Take your right leg, and step back (Step backward and slightly inward [You will see why in the tips section]) on the ball of your foot. 
3. From step 2, move your right leg back the original position (When both legs were shoulder-width apart [Your right foot returns to a normal position as well]). Then, move your left leg similar to the way you moved your right leg in step 2. Return your left leg to the position where both legs were shoulder-width apart, and repeat. 
5. After you've got the leg movements down, move you arms in sync with your legs as such:
When your right leg is back, your left arm is bent at about shoulder height, pointing to the right. Your right arm is to the side of you, but you are suppose to naturally let it hang. When your left leg is back, do the same pattern but with opposite arms. You arms are suppose to naturally flow with the movement (Or to your preference [I do it really stiff, controlled , and balanced because of my previous Marital Arts experience  ]). Take it really easy at first. It is suppose to be as natural as you walk.

Tips.

1. Just do it a few times a day, or for 10-30 minutes for a moderate cardio workout. You can do the movement at whatever speed you may wish after you feel more comfortable with it.
2. (From step 2) You move your leg inward and backward because when you ginga, you are moving in a triangular fashion. When your legs are shoulder-width apart and next to each other, those are two points of the triangle. When you step back with either leg, you are going to the third point of the triangle. You are trying to get both legs to that same point in a rhythmic motion. 
3. If you really like it, Throw on some music, and have a little fun with it.  Try it at different tempos to get your body moving.  
4. Here are some videos of three people doing it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Th5V4eed3Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfxaDsPRm0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO8m-ex438A (This is a tutorial for more help)
Notice how different they do it. Since we aren't taking classes, do the movement to your preference. Just try to keep the triangle. 
5. Try to hunch your body forward to ease the stress on your lower back. Unless of course you decide to do suicide kip-ups, aerials, backflips, 540 crescent kicks, and back bridge sweeps... Then you might not be doing the ginga for very long.  
6. (Opinion) I consider this move somewhat more intense than walking (After you've gotten past the "Natural as you walk" phase), but maybe not as intense as a run. If you end of liking it, I think it might work well as a stepping stone or aid to long runs. It can help with cardio and stamina, and depending on how you wish to do it, it might have less impact than running. It all depends on you.

Here's a roda. They aren't doing the ginga too much (They're too busy doing the other movements  ), but it will give you an idea on how it applies to this Martial Acrobatic Dance:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS38bKr6vYE


And for the record: I'm not an 1/8 as good as them. I'm just a wee little beginner.


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2007)

Jon:

Very interesting read and videos regarding Capoeira. The 'Ginga' would make for a nice cardio workout and I can see the appeal as far as the dance moves. Now, in terms Dimmers studying this art- do you see all bodytypes studying these techniques? What limited programs I have see in the Health Channels/Public Access Programs showed younger kids doing many of the techniques which employed 'gymanstic' moves and tremendous flexibility. I observed that when I viewed a YouTube clip on another technique 'Piao De Mao'. 

This would probably fall under the body type of the practioner and which art would best suit them... 

It's a shame that Capoeira did not get the exposure as other martial arts (karate-judo - kung fu - jeet kung do - ninjitsu). I remember seeing a 'B' rated movie which wasn't too good. These days the only mention comes when you look at Mixed Martial Art matches and one of the competitors happens to be a 'Capoeira' expert.

Looking at this thread - made me think of the first time I saw 'Capoeira' on TV and that was the classic KungFu series in the early 70's with David Carridine. The clip below is the episode about a Capoeira expert (played by Moses Gunn).

Moses Gunn appeared in many tv shows in the 70's -90's ; i.e., 'Little House on the Prairie" and "Father Murphy"
==========================================================

*Kung Fu - Season:1 Episode:13 - The Stone*

David Carridine - Moses Gunn 

It's kung fu vs. Brazil's fighting technique of capoeira as a man learns from Caine (David Carridine)that to fight injustice anywhere is to fight it everywhere.

http://video.aol.com/video/stone-the/1652863


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 22, 2007)

The basics can help many. I chose the ginga because it is simple in my opinion. It is still more of a person to person thing. I can't do the more difficult moves because I lack upper body strength, but someone my weight and height could with a different build/ability. 
I can't know how it will affect certain people, but I liked it.  
I've heard comments from people on both sides of the weight spectrum about their dissapproval of running, and that is another reason why I posted this. 
Piao de mao- Spinning on the hands.. Yea.... I can't do that because I can barely do a handstand. 
You don't commonly see fat people in the roda, but let's just say the mestres don't always keep their builds, and some of their students don't have the stock build either.  It's all about the person: Martial Arts might make one stronger, but the training is more along the lines of using what you have (And getting more in tune with your body) than getting "more." 
EX: I was once the chubby kid on the block, but because of my training, I was also the quickest.


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> The basics can help many. I chose the ginga because it is simple in my opinion. It is still more of a person to person thing. I can't do the more difficult moves because I lack upper body strength, but someone my weight and height could with a different build/ability.
> I can't know how it will affect certain people, but I liked it.
> I've heard comments from people on both sides of the weight spectrum about their dissapproval of running, and that is another reason why I posted this.
> Piao de mao- Spinning on the hands.. Yea.... I can't do that because I can barely do a handstand.



Jon:

In terms of building upper body strength - are you using weights or just 'bodyweight' exercises? One of the best upper bodyweight exercises that you can do (assuming you have no shoulder or rotator cuff problems) are Handstand Pushups.

*Handstand Pushups*

1. -Get down one all fours about 6 inches from the wall. Kick your feet above your body and straighten your legs out. You are now inverted. For some people, this may take some time, keep at it. You can do it. now for the first couple of weeks, just hold your self in the hand stand position for time. when you can hold for 30 seconds, you are ready for

2-Now that you are strong enough to hold your self, you will start to slowly lower yourself to the floor, like a negative lift. you will slowly lower your self, and stop your self along the way. when your head is next to the floor, kick your self back in to position. This phase is quick, as you gain strength very fast this way.

3-After a few weeks, you will be able to lower your self and then push your self back up. You need to keep your abs tight and legs under tension, and that will help you press out of the bottom.

Once you can do ten reps, you can use some chairs or something to increase you range of motion

*** Another variation is Tiger Pushups which were used by Bruce Lee to build tremendous tricep power. Also gives you another variation. 
The link below illustrates some pushups variations - but, shows examples of both the Handstand and Tiger Pushup.

http://www.beastskills.com/Handstand pushup beginner.htm


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm working on it.  
I was planning on going for heavy weight and low reps, but that's not going to work for me and my upperbody. I'm going to go with high reps and progression overtime.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 24, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm working on it.
> I was planning on going for heavy weight and low reps, but that's not going to work for me and my upperbody. I'm going to go with high reps and progression overtime.



*Hi Jon:

It's always a balancing act trying to incorporate strength training along with the cardio - martial arts and your flexibility work. 

Strength training (like Bodybuilding) takes time. 

1.You may be only able to add 1- 5lbs to each lift every 3rd or 4th workout. You just have to see how your body responds. 

2. Reserve two days a week just for strength training only For example, Monday and Thursday or Tuesday and Friday.

3.Don't neglect the squats and leg presses. These are key to any upper body gains. 

I've had to be creative with my strength training during the warmer months. For now I am doing a combo of strength and cardio. Just utilizing more weights with heavier reps. In addition, since I train solo - I use nautilus equipment or heavy dumbbells. I'll use the entire stacks on nautitlus machines (depending) on the exercise and the key for me is to work up to develope the 'cardio/strength' power to do several sets. 

Hope that this helps some; now I took the liberty to adding equivalent exercises like Incline Presses and Leg Presses. You could also do this rouitne with Weights, Dumbbells or Nautilus Equipment.... 
* 

*Sample Routine for Slow Gainers *

*1. Press Behind Neck or Incline Press 3X12
2. Squats or Leg Press 2X20 (max 15 min rest between sets)
3. Pullover 2X25 *

*Source(McCallum,John- The Complete Keys To Progress)*


----------

